# Bathtub Drain -- Without Overflow Waste Trap



## smorley (Apr 21, 2009)

An "L" or an "I" does not sound good to me a "J" Is good there has to be a place to trap water to block sewage smell.


----------



## LookoutRanch (Apr 20, 2009)

sabinh said:


> I'll introduce myself fully later, but I have a very quick question that could save me hours of work.
> 
> I've already used google to find solutions here on how to remove already set PVC pipes, installing a bathtub on a concrete floor, and tiling. I'm getting into the final stretch of a modest basement bathroom remodel and I've become a bit punchy.
> 
> ...



Let me see if I understand your situation: 

The drain pipe is directly under the tub drain hole, rather than in front of the tub, under the overflow?

As long as there's a trap underneath someplace, you should be able to jury-rig a pipe set-up that directs the overflow to your drain. It's just a reverse of the usual situation, where the drain is directed to the overflow.

But is there enough room for the fittings? Can you reach it to work on it?

Is there a shower drain that would work? They're usually 2-inch, but if you could find a 1.5-inch, it might work if there's room.

Oy vey!

I'd be tempted to break up the slab in that area and reroute the drain pipe to the usual place. If you ever have to work on it in the future, you might be glad you did.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Hate it or not, just do it right! You're only asking for problems later. Like if you should ever have someone overflow the tub, get a clog, want to sell the house or an inspector catches it? It isn't _that_ hard to correct. You saved alot of money doing the work yourself, but spend the few more 
dollars to do it right or pay alot more later to have it re-done. 
JMTCW
Brett


----------



## sabinh (Apr 20, 2009)

*Thanks, guys. You are of course, right*

Thanks all for the info. I've seen the error of my ways and will fix it so the drain is installed directly beneath the overflow and not the tub drain hole.

sabinh:thumbsup:


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

By the way, sorry if I seemed to be sarcastic or dismissive, but often people come on here wanting justification for work already done, be it right or wrong. And while this is a DIY site, it is always in your best interest that advice is given. 
Some of us have seen many horror stories, be it electrical, plumbing, structural etc., and offer our opinions and advice based on our own experience. 
Brett


----------



## Sharonmcelrath (Feb 15, 2010)

*It is called a straight tub shoe*

Hi, I am new at this site... I stumbled accross your message when searching for the same part. My tub also does not have an overflow drain. The part you are looking for is called a *STRAIGHT TUB SHOE*. Normally it is only a threaded fitting x hub (glued joint for abs) you can also get them in different finish types for tubs that have an old style appearance and the drain is exposed. They are commonly used with the old style footed tubs. If your tub does not have an over flow you do not want to use a drain kit for a tub that has one. You still do need to attach the plumbing to a P-trap. I purchase my fittings from Central Arizona Supply. Good luck.:thumbup:



sabinh said:


> I'll introduce myself fully later, but I have a very quick question that could save me hours of work.
> 
> I've already used google to find solutions here on how to remove already set PVC pipes, installing a bathtub on a concrete floor, and tiling. I'm getting into the final stretch of a modest basement bathroom remodel and I've become a bit punchy.
> 
> ...


----------

